# Heartstart MRx Cardioversion settings



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone else using these monitor/defib units? If so what are you using for you syncronized cardioversion settings?


SVT/Flutter/fib 30-50-75-125

Vtach 75-120-150-200

Latest informed guide has these as the recommended settings for the biphasic units.   Our protocols state to go by the manufacturers recommended settings and after reading the manual front to back and a phone call placed to Philips they state this is completely clinician dependent.  

Anyone have any input?


Corky


----------



## reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

50 or 100, that's all I use normally!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 23, 2009)

*re*

Ok sounds like I'll be sticking to the old protocols then.  Sure does seem like they would be just as effective at lower settings though.  Ah well i guess thats what versed is for


----------



## Markhk (Apr 24, 2009)

Phillips has their posted recommended shock protocol for SVT in this document:
http://incenter.medical.philips.com...tocols_White_Paper.pdf?nodeid=578107&vernum=3

PSVT - 100, 150, 200J

(See page 4 for the summary)

Our department follows these recommendations.


----------

